# So I started watching Jericho yesterday....



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I was apprehensive about the TV series at first when I read the description on Netflix. It looked just like any other B rated TV show about post nuclear apocalypse. However, I can say that the TV show is definitely very entertaining. What's most entertaining though, is sitting back and watching my wife question how on earth the people on the show could be so unprepared and spineless. I think the show did a fairly good job of displaying humanity's worst traits that will certainly run rampant, should an event of that magnitude ever occur, or even just an outright massive blackout. All in all, it's a pretty good series thus far, I was disappointed to learn that it never went beyond two seasons. Anyone else watch the series?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

specknowsbest said:


> Not gonna lie, I was apprehensive about the TV series at first when I read the description on Netflix. It looked just like any other B rated TV show about post nuclear apocalypse. However, I can say that the TV show is definitely very entertaining. What's most entertaining though, is sitting back and watching my wife question how on earth the people on the show could be so unprepared and spineless. I think the show did a fairly good job of displaying humanity's worst traits that will certainly run rampant, should an event of that magnitude ever occur, or even just an outright massive blackout. All in all, it's a pretty good series thus far, I was disappointed to learn that it never went beyond two seasons. Anyone else watch the series?


Great show that was sadly to short for its time. We recently watched this in my office and for the people who were unaware of the show they all ended with the same question... "What happens next". I explained thats how the zombies started and I introcuded them to the Walking Dead


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wikipedia the show, you will find some comics trying to give clousue to the show

The first season was quite respectful in the field of a decent show

The 2nd season, make sure you pack a tin foil hat, it gets really stupid and I mean really really stupid

I would have loved a 3rd season to redeem the show (most good TV shows take off on the 3rd season) 

When your finished at this one, and finished screaming at the show... Another one to boil you up is Stargate universe, and Terra nova


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I thought too that it was a great series. particularly with respect to communal dependencies and warlord factions. Look to any 3rd world country and see the truth in the warlord component. That is a fact of deviant human behavior. To pretend it doesn't exist is ignorance...the quest for power...whether based on the desire for power...or based in the belief of "for the betterment of man kind" folks will do those things if they believe the opposition is unable to defend against it.

Sadly it went only two series....Loved the tie in to Walking Dead...Props Dalarast!!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Wikipedia the show, you will find some comics trying to give clousue to the show
> 
> The first season was quite respectful in the field of a decent show
> 
> ...


For as far out of reality as Terra Nova was...I enjoyed it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> For as far out of reality as Terra Nova was...I enjoyed it.


It went just long enough, the emp event was a great eye opener


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I thought too that it was a great series. particularly with respect to communal dependencies and warlord factions. Look to any 3rd world country and see the truth in the warlord component. That is a fact of deviant human behavior. To pretend it doesn't exist is ignorance...the quest for power...whether based on the desire for power...or based in the belief of "for the betterment of man kind" folks will do those things if they believe the opposition is unable to defend against it.
> 
> Sadly it went only two series....Loved the tie in to Walking Dead...Props Dalarast!!!!!


It's just sad that Robert Hawkings was the only survivor we know of from the zombie plague. To get away from some of the STUFF related to Jericho he changed his name to Mogan Jones... where he was the first person to provide shelter to Rick Grimes when he woke up.... crazy!!!

I tried Tera Nova and enjoyed it (the Wife of the main character helped keep my interest)... but forsaw that show coming to an end. To expensive. Revolution would be another show to get into and watch it get cancelled....


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Definitely love(d) Revolution. Sadly, we can't view it here in Germany without going through pirated sites (that love to give your computer a virus), so I won't be able to watch Season 2 until Revolution is either on German Netflix, or it goes up for sale in a season pack at the PX. Either way, it'll be a while for us. Definitely loved that series though, it irritated me beyond belief with some of the characters though. Perhaps my favorite part though was everyone else's inclination to stay the hell away from the Texas Republic (Don't mess with Texas? lol).


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I loved the first season. 2nd season not so much. Would have loved a 3rd though in the hopes it could redeem itself. Wasn't a fan of Skeet Ulrich. He just seemed too emo and James Dean wanna be to me. I think they could have cast a better lead.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I thought too that it was a great series. particularly with respect to communal dependencies and warlord factions. Look to any 3rd world country and see the truth in the warlord component. That is a fact of deviant human behavior. To pretend it doesn't exist is ignorance...the quest for power...whether based on the desire for power...or based in the belief of "for the betterment of man kind" folks will do those things if they believe the opposition is unable to defend against it.
> 
> Sadly it went only two series....Loved the tie in to Walking Dead...Props Dalarast!!!!!


That warlord thing is also here in rural india..it is mostly based on caste/community..its horrible....they do totally inhuman things to women...and it does not come out in common media


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I loved the first season. 2nd season not so much. Would have loved a 3rd though in the hopes it could redeem itself. Wasn't a fan of Skeet Ulrich. He just seemed too emo and James Dean wanna be to me. I think they could have cast a better lead.


Good ol Virginia Boy who went to the same elementary and highscool as my wife... just a few years older. I agree they could of cast a better lead... but it could also be the screen writing and also the delay between seasons.

I think the problem with the season 2 was simple in that the show itself was cancelled after season 1. After 20 tons of peanuts were delivered to CBS HQ from fans in response to the cancellation the show was brought back for a FINAL season. Basically the second season was an attempt for the writers to cram everything in their brains into ONE final season... so thats why I think so much was happening quickly without little way for the viewers to adapt or develop story lines better. Though the show had the ability to be continued for a third season there was a huge lack of viewership and was never picked back up except in comics.

Meanwhile we are on what season 100 of Survivor and Big Brother and other reality tv show crap?


----------



## Rwurbanwildlife (Nov 9, 2012)

the last season is a book


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Or Unreality, as I like to call it. 

I see no-one mentions Sanctuary. That was another great series, while it lasted.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Loved most of the first season but completely lost interest 2-3 episodes into the second one..


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

True, it took a while to develop their storylines. Watching it all was worth it.


----------

